# Official Philly @ Bulls Tuesday March 9, 2004. 7:30pm cst. WPSG,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Will Scott make adjustments and pull out a bulls win?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think the Bulls can beat these guys. Up and Down Iverson is also due for a down. Hope the game is better oficiated than the last one...









82









78


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

we'll win..no question


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 93
Sixers 86

Curry 32, 7


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Last night, after watching the game this afternoon, I can say with certainty that Philly didnt wake up until 9 minutes to go. They played down to us. if they do it again, we might be able to sneak up on them. But we played pretty well yesterday and still lost to a team sleep walking

The matchups are like this. We cant seem to do anything with Kenny Thomas. Never have. The guy kills us and will kills us once again. They cant seem to stop Curry. This one, will tell us alot about Skiles as a coach cause its a back to back, can he make the adjustments?



Philly 77
Chicago 99

Thomas with 24
Curry with 21


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Bulls 99
Sixers 87


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Sixers 88
Bulls 80


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 91
6ers 86

eddy 25/10/5blks
kirk 18/4/10
craw 20/3/8
tyson 5/13/4blks
davis 10/10
shirley 3

big dog 26/8


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bulls 91
Sixers 89


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bulls 92
Sixers 91

2 OT game that displays the offensive brilliance of both teams


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 95

Sixers 84

Eddy 30


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I think they will be ready for us this time.

Sixers 92
Bulls 88


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

89








81










31 Points, 5 Assists










29 Points, 9 rebounds


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

sixers 89
bulls 76


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

67ers 87
Bulls 98


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 83

Sixers 88


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 88
Sixers 84


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Saturday nights game really pissed me off - and I usually don't get all that upset over Bulls losses anymore. This team is simply better than the Sixers but they have heart and we don't. I think that this time we show up and play a complete game.

Bulls 101
Sixers 89


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls get that extra push at home, plus KH & JC HAVE to have a better shooting night than last game. 

Bulls 98
76er's 88


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Chi 90
Phi 88


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The 76 -- 98
The Bull -- 82

No surprise for AI & crew this time, their going to come out to prove last game was a fluke through three quarters.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls 89
Sixers 82


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I predict more inconsistency for Jamal


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I predict more inconsistency for Jamal


You'd predict that even if he was consistent...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You'd predict that even if he was consistent...


At least he is consistent in his inconsistency....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Bulls are 18-44. Orlando is 18-47. These two teams are competing for the basement. Magic are 5-5 last ten games. Bulls are 4-6. 

Bulls are 12-20 at home. Philly is 10-22 on the road. 

This is going to be a hard game to predict. Philly showed they can handle us.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am going with chicago, they will somehow make the shots when they count in the 4th quarter and curry will wake up and try for 40-50 pts if he is hot. Why pass it to a guy who shoots 6-22 or 4-16 when I am shooting over 50% from the field. Feed the big man is what I always say, because he should be hungry for the ball.

93-88 bulls in a close one.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

It is hard to predict, but I 'll go with :

Bulls 96
Sixers 90

Why? Because, I will be watching them


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ESPN just reported AI's out for tomorrow's game against the Bulls. Soooo, easy win for us, right?? HECK NO. The AI-less Sixers beat a VERY SOLID team in the Bucks tonight.

I'm predicting a win tomorrow, BUT we better not take this team lightly.

Bulls 91
Sixers 84


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bulls 91
Sixers 89


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

sixers 91
bulls 84

Low scorer: Fizer, 0 points


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 94
Sixers 81

They better win.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I pick the Bull again. God, strike me down.









92









84

Leading Scorers:










26 (28 of which will be in the first half. How is that possible? Cawch Ditka will find a way!)









22 (I rip on him all year for signing one of the worst contract ever and then he destroys us).


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 97 
Sixers 88 

Bulls win it for me...I'll be in attendance (100 level), free tickets. Will post if I notice anything unusual. 

JC scores 33 
Kirk with 20 and 12 and great D on AI (Skiles makes the switch and puts him on AI)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Bulls 97
> Sixers 88
> 
> ...


FYI - Iverson isn't playing tonight. He didn't play last night vs. the Bucks.(knee) The sixers looked as though they hadn't shown up again last night, but managed to wake up once again in the fourth and they won. 

we gotta watch out for that! c'mon eddy!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls 94 
Sixers 88


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

With AI not playing, we're either going to blow them out or lose. No middle ground on this one. My brain tells me loss; my heart tells me blowout. Hmmm...

Bulls - 102
Sixers - 86

Eddy scores 34. 

Also, Paul Shirley plays and as he dives for a loose ball, runs over Marcus Fizer, causing his ACL to tear again and ending his career.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

what the heck, another complication. Some Bulls have a flu virus


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> what the heck, another complication. Some Bulls have a flu virus


Well..... It's about time! They've been making me sick for most of the year!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Please change my initial prediction of Philly winning this game to Chicago winning it

Chicago 97
Philly 77

No Iverson

Same top scorers

Thanks trublu


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

bulls 90
sixers 80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 93-85. .


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Bulls -90
Sixers -85


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

The Bulls will pull this one home.

Bulls 90
Sixers 86


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls 86
6ers 85


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Bulls 85
76ers 76


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls win 98-73


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, game started. Jamal looks good in the beginning.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal off to a good start, JYD can't shoot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jamal feeling it so far.

kirk does all that work to get the ball back and what does the dog do. ugh.

bulls up by one.

tom dore during pre-show on hamilton: "he's playing physical. he's making mean faces."

:laugh:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I do not understand why davis already has 5 shots and curry has 3. bulls 6-16 early not very good.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When did Kenny Thomas turn into Kevin McHale?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

surely youre not serious shirley


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What's the vector, Victor?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Shirley sighting. shot! blocked..

chandler boards and he tries to post up but he loses it. ugh

lob from Dupree to Linton Johnson for an alleyoop. scrub to scrub


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

And jamal is 1-4 from 3pt land, sometimes I think he shoots too many 3's. 

Well it's all about earning your minutes on this team, shirley earned all his in the ABA.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

There you have it an all rookie team and Tyson man that looks explosive.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my goodness. the anti-stars are on the floor. 

Dupree, Linton, Chandler, Shirley, Hinrich ????


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

and what are the prices for the bulls tickets.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> And jamal is 1-4 from 3pt land, sometimes I think he shoots too many 3's.
> 
> Well it's all about earning your minutes on this team, shirley earned all his in the ABA.


And I think sometimes Hinrich does too (0-4)


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Ladies and gentleman...Paul Shirley!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> oh my goodness. the anti-stars are on the floor.
> 
> Dupree, Linton, Chandler, Shirley, Hinrich ????


Next year's starting lineup!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think Hinrich still thinks he is in college where the 3 pt line is so much shorter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Next year's starting lineup!


:verysad:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Paul Shirley having a career night!


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> Paul Shirley having a career night!


At least somebody is!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

my goodness, the Bulls with a packed house again tonight. w/o AI.

Dupree looks exactly like Don Cheadle


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Is there anyone out there that can make a jump shot. Where is Curry.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> I think Hinrich still thinks he is in college where the 3 pt line is so much shorter.


Even while going 0-4 from behind the arc thus far this game, Kirk's still shooting better from three than both Peja and Ray Allen did last year.  

A lot of Kirk's threes in college came from NBA range. He's just not hitting tonight.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

There is the jumper, bulls getting out rebounded and behind in blocks, but only 2 TO's is a good sign.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow, Linton with 7 rebounds already


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kirk is close is around 40%, which is not bad, I just think someone gave me a jab when I made the comment about Jamal who is now 1-6 and 3-10 from floor. Where is Curry.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is such a boring game, like watching an NBDL match.

Da Bull looks a bit different


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

With 53 or so missed shots tonight somebody needs to grab some boards.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Boring game. The Alphabet Soup gang (ABA, CBA, NBDL) looking decent. At least they're contributing.

Let's see how the second half plays out. It sure would be nice to be able to have a fourth quarter lead and actually keep it for once!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Why are they playing summer league games in March?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

wtf is wrong with jamal taking a 48 foot hook shot?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> wtf is wrong with jamal taking a 48 foot hook shot?


huh? I bet that's what it says on a play-by-play text but that was a buzzer beater he tried to get in.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongy: been meaning to post this>> your avatar is hilarious.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> spongy: been meaning to post this>> your avatar is hilarious.


lol, thanks. Those are supposed to be lottery balls and his head moving like that was on accident.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

as time goes by, it becomes clear...Skiles and Pax are serious about whatever it is they are serious about


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> wtf is wrong with jamal taking a 48 foot hook shot?


The same thing that's wrong with those who judge the players by reading stats or following the game on-line.

NBA basketball see it live or on NBA league pass.....We love this game....:grinning: 

It was a buzzer beater and not a real attempt. Most players don't even attempt it.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can someone please find Kenny Thomas' teeth.


Nice dunk AD!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

AD WOW!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, thanks. Those are supposed to be lottery balls and his head moving like that was on accident.


Which way are the balls moving? Oh...my head...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kenny Thomas nice spin move on AD. he absolutely froze him.

Do you know much kenny thomas makes 4.25 mil but he'll make 9.6 mil in 2007-2008 7 year 40 mil deal.

OMG AD got pissed and he just posterized Kenny Thomas. And the ball bounces on Kenny's head. Then AD goes to the other end and blocks Salmons layup. He's playing well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone just hear what Skiles said to Jamal
Curry and JYD?


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

What's up with Kirk tonight? Can't seem to hit anything...


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> The same thing that's wrong with those who judge the players by reading stats or following the game on-line.
> ...


i was being sarcastic but i wasnt clear. Im just trying to make JC look bad for the hell of it. And i dont hate him


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> Im just trying to make JC look bad for the hell of it.


That kind of behaviour isn't welcome here.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> i was being sarcastic but i wasnt clear. Im just trying to make JC look bad for the hell of it. And i dont hate him


yeah it is ludicrous for a 44 foot hook shot. Sorry, my sarcasm meter is broken.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i like your avatar. It halarious.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have another lead heading into the 4th quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk is just 2-11 youch. 16 lead changes in this very boring game. I think it will take one dunk for either team to get going.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Kirk is just 2-11 youch. 16 lead changes in this very boring game.


Youch is right :sigh:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

If the Bulls can play with some energy I think they can tire out Philly. Of course, that's been the problem this whole season now hasn't it?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AFter an errant Hinrich pass. TC loses the ball. 

Chandler what an idiot. he wraps him up for the foul, let's him go to finish the layup

There's a better game on ESPN as UIC tries to win the Horizon League and get to the tourney.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The refs are swallowing their whistles again. The Bulls are getting simply hammered whenever they get within 8ft of the basket and no calls. 

Looks like another 4th quarter meltdown. Why do I put myself thru this?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Chandler just guaranteed that he'll be moved this summer

KH has hit the wall:
:banghead:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Chandler just guaranteed that he'll be moved this summer
> 
> KH has hit the wall:
> :banghead:


i was pretty much thinking "Tyson:stick a fork in him" at that very moment.
kirk is just cold tonight. i think he hit and played through the wall a while back.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

man, i wouldn't be suprised if kirk hinrich finish the season averaging 35% from the field. kirk is a HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE offensive player. :no:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crowd booing JC!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal blocked a shot
 



Kidding
:grinning:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> man, i wouldn't be suprised if kirk hinrich finish the season averaging 35% from the field. kirk is a HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE offensive player. :no:


Where was this sentiment all of last month?

On a related note, I bet Kirk couldn't even play DII college ball.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> On a related note, I bet Kirk couldn't even play DII college ball.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Linton is one tough sob, he is hurt but he didn't want to come out.
14 rebounds in 26 minutes.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Bulls are making Kenny THomas and Aaron McKie look like all-stars tonight, well occurding to the Sixers' Announcers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

GB, I hope you detected my sarcasm.

I used to play pickup with Kirk at Kansas.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Where arenas, truthhurts or the other crawford nuthuggers.

He's killing us with three TERRIBLE shots. He might as well have handed the ball over to snow with those shots. The crowd had every right to boo him.

This will be a team loss but I don't want to hear any excuses for simply piss poor shot selection when the game was on the line. McKie abuses him all game long on the defensive side of the ball. His play in games like this is why he isn't going to sniff anything even close to a max deal this summer.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

11-37 from our two starting guards...............OUCH!

Jamal makes himself look bad enough, he doesn't need posters doing it.....sorry i didn't catch your sarcasm before.

Kirk has hit the offensive wall, but he still contributes in other ways. When Crawford isn't scoring, he isn't contributing. 

Another game closer to the end of the season! Woo hoo.........


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Man what was I thinking. How could I have possibly thought the Bulls could beat even a Iverson-less Sixers? Boy was I stupid.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Occurding to the Sixers' announcers a team will never be a winner if their leading scorer has less than a 39 FG%.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk hit the wall a month and a half ago.....no wait, he hit it four weeks ago.....no, wait, my bad, he's just hitting it now......

He's just off tonight. It happens.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bumper sticker night announced at the UC -

Sticker reads - "Oh yeah, my NBA team sucks worse than your NBA team"

or "My coach and GM can beat up your coach and GM"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

L Johnson played a nice game!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Bumper sticker night announced at the UC -
> 
> Sticker reads - "Oh yeah, my NBA team sucks worse than your NBA team"
> ...


Yeah, but the last five years it was "my GM can out eat your head coach." :laugh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls are so stupid...I wonder if they are trying to lose. Yeah, we arent a juggernaut but watching Kirk and JC combine for 38 FG attempts while Eddy only has 13 is so * dumb.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> Man what was I thinking. How could I have possibly thought the Bulls could beat even a Iverson-less Sixers? Boy was I stupid.


Me too. would you all join me in a quoting this?:dead:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Shirley, I can not hit a three.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the last five years it was "my GM can out eat your head coach." :laugh:



LMAO! 

 

:hurl:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL 

I wrote Head coach but meant to say GM.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> L Johnson played a nice game!


Thats like saying...oh never mind


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow. I've come to a stunning realization that I just didn't want to admit to. This is a really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really,really, really, really, really bad team.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ladies and gents, let the blame parade begin. Don't be stingy. spread it around. I almost don't have the energy myself:|


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Do we get a discount on NBA League Pass for having to watch the Junior NBA?

Honestly, this team is hitting new lows all the time.

How does Skiles keep from slitting his wrists?

The Bulls are a horrible mix right now. Young guys who don't know how to play in the NBA and Old Guys who are overpaid to play in the NBA.

Someone please poke me in the eye cause this is unwatchaBULL!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Lets not panic


It's just one game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Two games ago we almost went on a three-game winning streak.

Hyperbolic sentiment on internet messageboards? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We lost this game because Skiles kept JC on the bench in the 4th qtr until 6 mins. left.....by then we got down by 9. We were up 1 to begin the qtr. -10 w/o JC on the floor. We made our run after he was put in. 9 pts for this team is just way too much to overcome. Especially with ONLY two guyz on the floor with a range of BEYOND 18 feet. Kirk's offense looks painfully BAD when JC isn't on the floor.

Anyway, i put this loss SOLELY on Skiles. U just can't sport a team of TC, EC, KH, Dupree and Linton with the game tied to start the 4th qtr. We had one disgraceful offensive posession after another with that group. I just don't understand Skiles' love affair with so many of our scrubs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Do we get a discount on NBA League Pass for having to watch the Junior NBA?
> 
> Honestly, this team is hitting new lows all the time.
> ...


nevermind Skiles, he's a masochist

What about us fans? if I want to watch poorly played basketball, i'd watch streetball or my cousin's 8th grade basketball team.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Where arenas, truthhurts or the other crawford nuthuggers.
> 
> He's killing us with three TERRIBLE shots. He might as well have handed the ball over to snow with those shots. The crowd had every right to boo him.
> ...


 Who the hell said Jamal was getting a max deal ? Its funny piss ants like yourself only seem to show up when he has a bad game but when he plays well youre no where to be found .

Jamal didnt shoot well and he took some poor shots in the 4th quarter .That has never happened in the history of the Nba :laugh: Goddamn you haters are hilarious :no:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> Man what was I thinking. How could I have possibly thought the Bulls could beat even a Iverson-less Sixers? Boy was I stupid.


ditto.
:sour:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We lost this game because Skiles kept JC on the bench in the 4th qtr until 6 mins. left.....by then we got down by 9. We were up 1 to begin the qtr. -10 w/o JC on the floor. We made our run after he was put in. 9 pts for this team is just way too much to overcome. Especially with ONLY two guyz on the floor with a range of BEYOND 18 feet. Kirk's offense looks painfully BAD when JC isn't on the floor.
> 
> Anyway, i put this loss SOLELY on Skiles. U just can't sport a team of TC, EC, KH, Dupree and Linton with the game tied to start the 4th qtr. We had one disgraceful offensive posession after another with that group. I just don't understand Skiles' love affair with so many of our scrubs.


We were up 3 when he subbed jamal but I though he was right to do so I just didnt think he would leave him out that long .I thought we were just starting to build momentum even though JYd has just missed a breakaway layup we still seemed to be gaining control of the game .

I dont think Skiles was planning on bringing Jamal back in period but leaving Lynton AND Dupree in wouldve looked he was trying to lose this one as bad as that lineup played .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford didn't have a bad game

18 3 and 6 with 2 stls. He did take some questionable 3's but that's been his problem all year and no one would say anything if he had made them.

Skiles postgame video coming up.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> nevermind Skiles, he's a masochist
> ...



Are there any guys on your cousin's team that Rlucas or the Bulls should be scoutin yet? You know we'll still be in the lottery at that point anyway!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

What was worse tonight?

Jamal's shot chucking or his Defense?


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Duh- Hello-oooh?! Out team did good tonight, boys. So what are you all whining about? The worst thing we could've done tonight (and for the remainder of the season) is win. So, cheer up. :djparty:


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> Man what was I thinking. How could I have possibly thought the Bulls could beat even a Iverson-less Sixers? Boy was I stupid.


can i join that club? :sour:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn. We are horrible. No Iverson, no Big Dog and we still lose. 

Antonio Davis is so SLOW. He can't guard anybody anymore. He stumbles around and shuffles his feet.

This game was so boring and depressing. It was like two summer league teams playing against each other. 
At one time during the game the Bulls and Sixers had
Shirley
JYD
Linton
Dupree
Hinrich

vs.

Dalembert
Hamilton
Salmons
Korver
Snow

:| :dead: :sour: :sigh:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullwhip</b>!
> Duh- Hello-oooh?! Out team did good tonight, boys. So what are you all whining about? The worst thing we could've done tonight (and for the remainder of the season) is win. So, cheer up. :djparty:


Is Tim Duncan or Lebron James in this year's draft?


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Tim Duncan or Lebron James in this year's draft?


Is Kobe coming via free-agency? I don't get what you're trying to say.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullwhip</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Kobe coming via free-agency? I don't get what you're trying to say.


I'm not happy when they lose. Especially after six years of this same garbage. 

I understand the Bulls aren't going to sign any big name free agents but there isn't any point in being happy about losing more because this year's draft sucks.

It's not like there is a franchise player out there. I'd rather be the 4th worst team than be the worst team in the league.

If there was a Tim Duncan or Lebron James in the draft, I'd be a little more content with losing.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not happy when they lose. Especially after six years of this same garbage.
> ...


Brother, I feel your pain. But right now a high draft pick is all we can look forward to. If not to draft Emeka Okafor, then to use that and a player, say a Tyson or A.Davis or Jerome Williams in a trade that will bring us an established player (think Pierce, Rashard Lewis) who will help us win next year. 

A few measley wins at this point only hurts our options next season. If you mean we should play for PRIDE, well, there's been no pride around here for years....and counting.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

GUYS, GUYS, GUYS, BAD NEWS!!! 


I was looking at our record and the record of a few other teams... 


I don't think we're gonna make the playoffs anymore. The Kool-Aid has been poisoned.

And worst of all,
Something's rotten in the state of Chicago.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Who the hell said Jamal was getting a max deal ? Its funny piss ants like yourself only seem to show up when he has a bad game but when he plays well youre no where to be found .


So it means that he is on the board almost every night… What you need more?:laugh:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell said Jamal was getting a max deal ? Its funny piss ants like yourself only seem to show up when he has a bad game but when he plays well youre no where to be found .
> ...


I've GOT to respond to this one. So, I'm a piss ant huh? I only show up when Crawford has a bad game? I think it's funny that you, the President of the "I wanna sniff Jamal Crawfords jock" keep comming up with excuses for him. I think it's funny that you have nothing constructive to say to me other than call me a piss ant. Usually when folks resort to name calling and second-grade behavior it's because they've got nothing else to say.

I've been here through the whole season junior. I give credit where credit is due. On those rare instances where Jamal actually has a good ALL-AROUND game I've got no problem praising him. Because when that happens, good things happen for the Bulls - usually a win. The problem with your "boo" Jamal is that for the most part he only plays one side of the ball and doesn't even do that all that well. 18 points on 22 shots with zero free throw attempts ain't gonna cut it. We're not even looking at the defensive side of things where Aaron McKie simply abused Jamal all night long running him off screens.

I'm sorry if you're idol is simply an average baskeball player right now. He still has the potential to be very good but until he learns that this is a team game and that when your shot isn't falling to try to do other things to help your team (like maybe play a little defense), he'll never end up being more than a journeyman.

I really like Crawford. I wish with all my heart that he'd be more consistant. His play directly correlates to Bulls victories. I'm not blaming him for last nights loss. There's plenty to go around. I simply find it laughable that when anybody points out his poor performances - and there are are plenty of them - someone from the Jamal Crawford Jock Riding Club comes to his rescue with every excuse in the book. I think it's a hoot. That's why I posted what I did. Simply to get a rise out of one of his fanatics. You guys are fun to play with.

Have a nice day!


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I've GOT to respond to this one. So, I'm a piss ant huh? I only show up when Crawford has a bad game? I think it's funny that you, the President of the "I wanna sniff Jamal Crawfords jock" keep comming up with excuses for him. I think it's funny that you have nothing constructive to say to me other than call me a piss ant. Usually when folks resort to name calling and second-grade behavior it's because they've got nothing else to say.


Flash, take it easy, TRUTHHURTS is in a lot of pain right now, you know: truth hurts…


----------

